

Relief for wireless airwaves, iphone users rejoice - sportsTAKES
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-23/fcc-votes-to-open-vacant-tv-airwaves-for-4-billion-wireless-market-by-u-s.html

======
sportsTAKES
Notably, ATT opposed this move.

Hoping this is a positive for access and speed but there is a lot of ambiguity
here...

Curious what everyone thinks?

